# Best product for repelling water off the windows?



## Lazy_boyo (Apr 2, 2008)

as title really :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

G-Tecniq (sp?) G1 for me. Stunning durability and stunning water repellancy. Not too pricey either. Oh and a little goes a long way too. :thumb:


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

i used som ag egp was putting it on the car decided it would go well on the windows and it did!! lasted longer on them the the car itself!! but its expensive an says not to use on glass(more for front window i reckon) i think my next choice is halfrauds rain repellent most people on here use it


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

fizzle86 said:


> i used som ag egp was putting it on the car decided it would go well on the windows and it did!! lasted longer on them the the car itself!! but its expensive an says not to use on glass(more for front window i reckon) i think my next choice is halfrauds rain repellent *most people on here use it*


Dunno about that. Seems most use G1 or rain X.


----------



## cragglemieSTer (Oct 5, 2008)

I usually use a/g -fast glass, followed by a/g - glass polish and finished off with a coat of rain-x. 
Also try claying your windows if you havent already as this will help a lot too.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't forget the Carlack Twins http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-amp-exterior/carlack-glass-sealing-kit/prod_348.html


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Carlack Twins for me


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Gtechniq G1 is great and has amazing durability


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Autoglym glass polish for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

At the moment I'm trying ( on the wifes Galaxy ) ; 2 coats of RainX on the windscreen and Megs#16 on the rest of the glass. I know the rainX is ok, and works but short lived. Hasn't rained yet so no results as yet.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't overlook the cheaper options though. Baker21 uses the halfords own, I've tried a few and turtlewax stuff seems to be VERY good. I've got some other little bits to try out soon though, the carlack sealant makes cleaning the screen very easy and lasts a long time but isn't very repellant in rainy conditions I find


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

I put 3 coats of G1 on my windscreen last october and it still beads as if i applied it yesterday!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

there is no 'best' but the carlack twins work well for me and last four months +


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

rainx is very poor, lasts for a week, not what it used to be, polishing the windscreen with your machine will help the durability tenfold!!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Is the 15ml pot of G1 enough to do the windscreen for say 2 coats?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

-GR33N- said:


> Is the 15ml pot of G1 enough to do the windscreen for say 2 coats?


Yep and 1 coat on all the other windows :thumb:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> Yep and 1 coat on all the other windows :thumb:


And still have a third left over to coat your stomach when you trip over on the way in and swallow it


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

3 on the windscreen, 1 on all other windows on a MiTo and 40% left!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If you want to apply it once a year, then G1 is the way to go. That's from experience, doing about 35k miles a year.

T


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

G1 for me, cant go wrong with it


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Ross said:


> Don't forget the Carlack Twins http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-amp-exterior/carlack-glass-sealing-kit/prod_348.html


I bought this a few months ago, and applied - it's pretty amazing stuff and good value. I couldn't quite believe it when the rain droplets beaded and just flew off the windscreen whilst driving along. You don't really need to use wipers above 40 MPH, although the 'warp factor 9 Mr Sulu' effect is a bit trippy, especially in the dark.

The glass cleaner requires some effort, but the sealant is a pleasure to use. I found for the first few weeks, the wipers smeared a lot, but it got better after a wash. It's lasted well too, still working well now.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

aod said:


> I bought this a few months ago, and applied - it's pretty amazing stuff and good value. I couldn't quite believe it when the rain droplets beaded and just flew off the windscreen whilst driving along. You don't really need to use wipers above 40 MPH, although the 'warp factor 9 Mr Sulu' effect is a bit trippy, especially in the dark.
> 
> The glass cleaner requires some effort, but the sealant is a pleasure to use. I found for the first few weeks, the wipers smeared a lot, but it got better after a wash. It's lasted well too, still working well now.


misting a little water or quick detailer onto the glass helps when removing the cleaner 
I also clean the wipers with some glass cleaner or vinegar after sealing the glass so they (shouldn't) smear..


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I use the Carlack Twins, but it never seems to last.

I follow the instructions to the letter and it works perfectly for about a week or 2, but then stops completley where the wipers wipe. After cleaning the car, and waiting for the rain again, i find it's dropped off dramatically. 

I even had a new windscreen, due to a crack and tried it on that - same results.

Any tips?


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

The W5 nano glass solution from Lidl is very good also and one of the cheapest


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I faind Rain X smears once you have to use the wipers. Is G1 the same?


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

alexf said:


> The W5 nano glass solution from Lidl is very good also and one of the cheapest


+1 :thumb:

Been using this for a good few years now. Excellent stuff. 3 layers lasted me since the end of last summer untill just recently and only because I tried to polish out some scratches.

Applied one layer and will do another 2 over the weekend if the weather holds.

Oh. and no smearing when using wipers either.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> there is no 'best' but the carlack twins work well for me and last four months +


G1 is best!


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

I use rainX and don't mind applying it often as it's cheap and easy to apply. I don't put it on my windscreen though as my wipers judder like crazy, i've tried cleaning the wiper blades (bosch aerotwin) with 303 wiper treatment but that just makes it worse. 

The people that say that the juddering will go away by itself are wrong. The only way to stop it is to keep buying wiper blades at an alarming rate, keep applying rainX at an alarming rate so much that it's a smeary mess or wait until the rainX has completely failed and is no longer on the windscreen, lol.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Iv found Red Mist to be quiet good.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

TMM said:


> I use rainX and don't mind applying it often as it's cheap and easy to apply. I don't put it on my windscreen though as my wipers judder like crazy, i've tried cleaning the wiper blades (bosch aerotwin) with 303 wiper treatment but that just makes it worse.
> 
> The people that say that the juddering will go away by itself are wrong. The only way to stop it is to keep buying wiper blades at an alarming rate, keep applying rainX at an alarming rate so much that it's a smeary mess or wait until the rainX has completely failed and is no longer on the windscreen, lol.


I've used Rainx for the last 3 years on my own and the OH's car and never had a problem with the wind screen wipers juddering. I don't put anything on my wipers - just clean them with normal water and shampoo as part of my normal wash routine.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Used rain-x for a quite a while, found it rather good but i've just applied some G1 last week so hope it lives up to its reputation.

if you go for rain-x then try to leave it on the glass for a while before wiping over with a clean cloth :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Opti seal for me, effortless


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

The Carlack kit here, by far...


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

Im sure its been mentioned before somewhere but myself and a few others have used quick detailer, namely FK #425 on the windscreen and door glass. Once its all cleaned properly a few spritz' of #425 and buff off. Not sure on the durability but i wash the car and do the same process once a week anyway. The water just rolls up the windscreen and no wiper judder :thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried rainx a couple of times. It beads water very effectively on the windscreen when you are on the highway but when on lower speed that you have to use the wipers, they smeared so much that it was just annoying so stopped using it. On the side windows i did not notice any difference.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

I use the RainX 2-in-1 cleaner and repellant.

Durability isn't great, only lasts maybe two or three weeks, but it's so easy to apply that I really don't care. Honestly, it's just spray on, wipe off. No buffing or effort required and you can do a whole car in about 5 mintues.

I don't get any wiper judder or smearing on either of the cars either (a BMW with standard wipers and a Skoda with Aero wipers).

There may well be better products out there but the effectiveness to ease of use ratio for the RainX 2in1 must be pretty high!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

beardboy said:


> I use the Carlack Twins, but it never seems to last.
> 
> I follow the instructions to the letter and it works perfectly for about a week or 2, but then stops completley where the wipers wipe. After cleaning the car, and waiting for the rain again, i find it's dropped off dramatically.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue with my OH's car; I clay the windows before using the kit and I am very thorough with the application, but it lasts a couple of weeks and only where the wipers go - everywhere else is fine.

I now know that she is the type of driver who leaves the wipers going for about an hour after it stops raining, or when clearing the screen first thing so no wonder it doesn't last! Friction will kill off most of these products pretty quickly. 
I have just got some C1 so I am looking forward to giving that a go - until this point I'm an avid Carlack twins fan.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

TMM said:


> I use rainX and don't mind applying it often as it's cheap and easy to apply. I don't put it on my windscreen though as my wipers judder like crazy, i've tried cleaning the wiper blades (bosch aerotwin) with 303 wiper treatment but that just makes it worse.
> 
> The people that say that the juddering will go away by itself are wrong. The only way to stop it is to keep buying wiper blades at an alarming rate, keep applying rainX at an alarming rate so much that it's a smeary mess or wait until the rainX has completely failed and is no longer on the windscreen, lol.


Hi, just a thought and you have probably tried it already as noisy wipers are a pain in the a$$. Have you checked that the wipers are in full contact with the surface of the screen and that all joints are nicely greased, and that the armatures are all suitablly lubricated. I say this only as I have previously found that my judders started from the bits I couldnt see. The nuts had worked a little loose that held the armature together and the pawls to which the wiper arms were attached were dry as bones so the whole mechanism wasnt flowing as it should. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

I personally have not used it, but I am surprised no-one has mentioned Nanolex? I have used the Provision Gel, and the Halfords Rain Repellent. Becuase of the relatively low price, frequent reapplication is to be expected. 

However, once I have exhausted my supplies, I will be looking for something that will last for a while.

Look forward to the continued feedback on this thread

Thanks
Chris


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I've used AG aqua wax on the windows before, repels the water just as good as it does on the paint, used it on the windscreen even though it says not to and it still worked with no smearing or skipping from the wiper blades.


----------



## ConorOH (May 3, 2010)

*Duxback*

Don't think it has been mentioned on here before (search doesn't reveal too many occurances) but I got a sample applicator of Duxback about 4 months (7000 miles) ago and it still appears to be going strong. 
Does a good job at keeping the windscreen clear above 40mph as well. Will definitely be renewing when the car gets a proper detail in a few weeks. Cant comment if it's better or worse than anything else though.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

My choice is the Car-lack system. Cleanyourcar has this system


----------

